# Perfect Fits



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

Now don't scold me for making this thread...

Who do you reckon would fit perfectly in Dallas...I imagine Tyson Chandler would be quite an addition..he's defensive minded and a good 7foot center..as the starting center for Dallas i really think he has a chance of improving into the player who he was thought to be when he came into the league (ie he realises his potentional)
Trade AW and TAW for Chandler

2 - Samuel Dalembert - Next year he will improve, ALOT. Once again...i think he could get averages of something around 17ppg 10rpg and 3bpg. Dirk could move to the 3 and unfortunately let Antoine (if we dont trade him) play the starting PF or maybe Eddie 
I dont know how we'd get him

3 - Chris Anderson - He's a free agent this offseason and wuld really be worth Dallas going after, given PT he could become a very dominant bigman in the L. His blocked shots would relieve pressure of Dirks terrible defending.
Sign as a FA

4 - AK47 - 2 years from now he will win DPOY, i see him becoming a very great player and future many time allstar..perfect fit at the 3 or 4 for Dallas..say he is playing 4, Dirk could slide to 3 (his preferred position
Finley and Steffanson for AK47


1.
C- TySon Chandler
PF - Dirk
SF - Jamison/Howard
SG - Daniels/Finley
PG - Nash

2. 
C - Dalembert
PF - Dirk / Jamison / Walker
SF - Jamison / Howard / Dirk
SG - Marquis / Finley /maybe even Howard
PG - Nash / Daniels

3. 
C - Eddie
PF - Chris Anderson / Dirk / Walker
SF - Dirk / Finley / Jamison / Howard
SG - Daniels / Finley
PG - Nash / Daniels

4
C - Eddie (who ever plays Center mostly now)
PF - AK47 / Dirk / Toine
SF - Dirk / AK47 / Howard
SG - Marquis / Howard
PG - Nash / Marquis


Imagine if we got AK47 and Tyson Chandler, thatd be awesome..i like no.1 the best. Number 3 doesnt appeall to me that much..maybe our lineup now and have Anderson as our 6th man because after thinking about it, he isnt a starter - yet.

Cheers


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

Top five solid pick-ups for us this offseason:

1. Rasheed-Unlikely, at this point it looks like Detroit or New York, but you never know. He'd be the perfect fit with his solid inside-outside game. Just look at the pistons, that could be us...

2. Vlade Divac- He's a FA after this year, is the leader of the Kings, and probably wouldn't trade his uni in to join the enemy. i see him as possibly playing a Sabonis role, keeping the ball moving around with his crafty passing, hitting the open J, and making the opposing Center not cry laughing, but merely snicker. 

3. Marcus Camby- He's a glass-house, but he's managed to keep it together this year, (wonder why...) and would be a solid pick-up in the post. He'd be ahead of Vlade, except for the fact that he's always injured, and you don't want to end up wasting your money.

4. Stromile Swift- Fast, long, young and improving bigman who could thrive in our offense and improve our defense with his defensive ability in the lane.

5. Chris Andersen- Another Swift, just more limited on offense. I only see him as a spark off the bench, but still a solid contributor. 

PS:Notice all these guys are Centers. 
PSS: Kirilenko isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I agree with you dre except that we have no chance at Marcus because he is a restricted FA and will not opt out eith the money he is getting.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>dre1218us</b>!
> PSS: Kirilenko isn't going anywhere.


i no:'( i was jus wishing


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Mavs Dude</b>!
> I agree with you dre except that we have no chance at Marcus because he is a restricted FA and will not opt out eith the money he is getting.


He probably will opt out, and re-sign to a new deal.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

I don't know. He is making close to 8 million, I don't think we will get close to that if he doesn't stay there.. Plus with Chris being a FA, he would get more playing time.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Dallas needs someone like Samuel Dalembert, too bad the Sixers aren't letting him go anywhere...


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

Dalembert for Daniels, Keep Howard and get a new system. Finely howard nash Dirk and Dalembert with a new system and you'll be fine.


Also get NVE or, try and grab Tayshun and Mehmet without touching the big 3.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Knicksbiggestfan</b>!
> Dalembert for Daniels, Keep Howard and get a new system. Finely howard nash Dirk and Dalembert with a new system and you'll be fine.
> 
> 
> Also get NVE or, try and grab Tayshun and Mehmet without touching the big 3.


I'd love to get Dalembert, I was saying this way earlier in the year. I wouldn't want to give up Daniels for him tho. Either way I seriously doubt we'll get him anyways.

I'd like to see Cuban do some serious lobbying to get Sheed via Sign N Trade this offseason. He is the perfect fit for us. He's everything we lack. Attitude and Interior D. He can also run the floor and nail the open 3. He also doesn't want to be the star which would work great with Dirk by his side because he could get his 20 and 10 quietly. If you ask me, Sheed is the perfect fit.


----------



## Jacres318 (Jun 8, 2003)

KT, Kurt Thomas will be in Dallas next year. Will NVE? 

If we get NVE, KT they we will be above wolves, kings, then probably lakers(malone, payton, jackson and maybe kobe) then would have a shot at spurs.

we need a spark off the bench, although jamison is a GREAT player off the bench, he's not that big a of a spark. NVE hitting two straight 3 pointers was the biggest spark in the league.

KT will not demand the ball and can hit the open jumper and is a real good defender and rebounder.


Bring Avery in as assistant head coach. Bring NVE in MLE. Then Trade Antoine Walker for KT, cash and a bench contributer.


----------



## Tersk (Apr 9, 2004)

How about Finley and Nash for Tayshaun and Chauncey? i no the salaries dont work, put thatd be good i think

we really need to get rid of Antoine Walker, maybe for KT or (hmm i dno at da momen.t)


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>theo4002</b>!
> How about Finley and Nash for Tayshaun and Chauncey? i no the salaries dont work, put thatd be good i think


Another PF/SF great.

How about this lineup

PG Walker
SG Prince
SF Dirk
PF Jamison
C Bradley

we really need to get rid of Antoine Walker, maybe for KT or (hmm i dno at da momen.t) [/QUOTE]

If you are going to get rid of 3 all-stars at least get a good Center in return.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Another PF/SF great.
> ...


If you are going to get rid of 3 all-stars at least get a good Center in return. [/QUOTE]

:sour:

Walker in our line up sucks, him as our PG is just.... I dunno... :hurl:

Our offense looks like crap when he's running the point. I'll be a Spurs fan if that happens.


----------



## aquaitious (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>stevemc</b>!
> 
> 
> If you are going to get rid of 3 all-stars at least get a good Center in return.
> ...


Actually, I was being sarcastic. lol.

That line up would have 4 PF's playing at the same time, which is very bad.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>aquaitious</b>!
> 
> 
> Actually, I was being sarcastic. lol.
> ...


:laugh:

I was hoping so but just the thought is.... :sour:

I just hope we get younger, more athletic, and better on D this offseason. Even if we regress a little, I'd be happy if we had a promising future opposed to a bunch of 30 year olds with Max contracts.


----------



## MongolianDeathCloud (Feb 27, 2004)

I'd add Kenyon Martin and Theo Raitliff as guys the Mavericks would love to get their hands on.


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MongolianDeathCloud</b>!
> I'd add Kenyon Martin and Theo Raitliff as guys the Mavericks would love to get their hands on.


:drool: 

Yeah but they are way out our reach. I hope i'm wrong tho.


----------



## Mavs Dude (Jul 20, 2003)

Well if we want to get Billups and Prince we would do this trade:
Jamison
Nash
for 
Prince
Billups
Willliamson
Campbell

Here are some other trades I like:
Finley
Jamison
Fortson
Bradley
Najera
Delk
Stefansson
for
TMac
Hill
Gooden
Garrity
DeClerq

Jamison
Nash
Najera
for
Peirce
Mihm
Atkins
McCarty

Walker
Jamison
Fortson
for
Cato
Taylor
Weatherspoon
Piatkowski

Finley
Nash
Fortson
Stefansson
for
Ratliff
Patterson
Anderson
Dickau

Walker
Finley
TAW
for
Davis
Robinson
Williams
Chandler


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

All these trades are crazy. The team we had just needed some interior D, Toine on a leash, and someone with heart (Fin, that's your job). I say that we make some moderate moves, bringing in two good post players and a true PG backup. I don't like the idea of having Marquis become the set-up guy, rather than him being setup. 

(The PG comment intentionally brings up the point that maybe Best and Delk are not to be counted on for quality play anymore.)


----------

